# Getting a license in New York State



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

There is no state license, everything is done on the city and town level. Some very rural areas have no licensing at all while NYC has some of the strictest licensing in the country, at least as far as being a contractor goes.

Where are you working in NY, specifically?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MTW said:


> There is no state license, everything is done on the city and town level. *Some very rural areas have no licensing at all* while NYC has some of the strictest licensing in the country, at least as far as being a contractor goes.
> 
> Where are you working in NY, specifically?


Actually, by land area I'd say most is license free. It's not just the rural areas.

Other than that you are correct. NY is too divided and selfish to ever have state-wide licensing.


----------



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

Long Island. Commack, specifically


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

It's also done on a county level in many parts of New York.

Suffolk 
Nassau 
Westchester
Rockland
Orange 
Putnam
Sullivan 
...to name a few counties.

Within some of the counties there are cities that also have separate licences. Like Newburgh, Middletown and Port Jervis in Orange County. You could have an Orange County license but unless you have the city licenses you can't work in them. 

Dutchess and Ulster county don't have licensing, however, Poughkeepsie has a license requirement. 

Then of course there's Albany, Syracuse, Rochester, Buffalo, etc. that have licensing, but the county they are located in may not have a requirement.

Add to that, there are some counties and cities that reciprocate with one another for a fee. These reciprocities do change from time to time so you have to try to keep up with it. 

...bunch of nonsense if you ask me.


----------



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow, no kidding!! What do you suggest? Should I call the city hall of where I will be working?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Jamato said:


> Wow, no kidding!! What do you suggest? Should I call the city hall of where I will be working?


I'd start with the building department. Probably the easiest.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Speedy Petey said:


> NY is too divided and selfish to ever have state-wide licensing.


I think it has to do with the way the state government is set up. Otherwise I'm sure there would be a statewide license.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MTW said:


> I think it has to do with the way the state government is set up. Otherwise I'm sure there would be a statewide license.


Personally I think the problem lies South of the TZ Bridge. Every little town, city and municipality wants their share of the license $$. I remember 25+ years ago on LI my boss had like 20 or more licenses he had to carry just to work most of Nassau, Suffolk and the city.

Like FlyBoy says, up here there are several county-wide licenses, with a few individual cities and towns scattered. North and West I'd bet it's the same.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Last time I checked, Nassau County wanted 7 years experience, proven with paystubs. No school required, no education what so ever. As long as you could prove 7 years in, you were good.

I don't know if that is still what they require.


----------

